# invitations for dead hollywood themed party



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

I am looking into invitation ideas and I was wanting an opinion... Should I go for a classic invitation ( hoping for someone to help design) or hand out ticket invitations? The idea I have in my head is a party where people dress in old (dead) Hollywood attire. Any suggestions or opinions? At least with a ticket invite I could incorporate into a raffle with a prize.
thanks,Shannon

and don't worry, its all about Halloween with the party!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I like your ticket idea. I'd be happy to help you design something. I had a little different spin at our "Haunted" Hollywood Halloween party -- we did a Famous Hollywood Monster/Dead Celebrities Convention. I included a ticket with the invitation. 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

You could make a tri-fold invite. Like when they announce the winner at the Oscars. You could make them from card stock and seal them with wax. Make the last fold a point shape. 
You could still include the ticket or tickets inside. I like that for the door prize idea.


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

I like the tri-fold idea but not sure if I want as Oscar party invite. I kind of want just a bunch of dead celebrities mingling. I don't know. thanks for the idea! B- I like your invitation with the red carpet leading up to the hotel. If you think you can help me design something, I would appreciate it.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

What about the hollywood placard thing?


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

We do an outdoor movie every year for my sons party. I do a regular invite and put the ticket with movie info on the ticket. Everyone loves the ticket idea. Templates are on backyardtheater.com

When they were little some of them would bring their ticket with them to get into the party. It was adorable....sigh. Now they hardly tell me hello when they show up!


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

My party theme last year was "Famous Dead People". 
Here is a link to my pinterest board http://pinterest.com/pam2/halloween-2012-famous-dead-persons-halloween-ball/

My invitation was "Dying to Party" and I found it on etsy, a link is on my pinterest board. This theme inspired our guests to come up with the best costumes ever.
From Adam and Eve to Amy Winehouse, we had the full spectrum of famous and dead and it was great fun. We had a red carpet in the hallway as guests entered the house and we had karaoke (which I thought would be a bust, but was the hit of the party). I had fancy finger foods for my famous dead guests, lots of candles, and decorated mostly in black/white/gray with small pops of red. Good luck, it is a great theme and you will have so much fun!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

offmymeds said:


> You could make a tri-fold invite. Like when they announce the winner at the Oscars. You could make them from card stock and seal them with wax. Make the last fold a point shape.
> You could still include the ticket or tickets inside. I like that for the door prize idea.


I like this idea! Combine both!

Maybe make the invitations (seems like everyone is in favor of the ticket idea) look old? Like, do the soaking them in tea trick? That could help with the *dead *part of the Dead Hollywood theme. But that all depends on the material you use...


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I love this idea for a Halloween party theme. I think the old movie ticket idea is best, but the placard idea is really cool too. Of course, I love to go to the extreme, so if it were me (depending on the size of your party, of course) I would order some novelty placards online (since you still have time) and send your invitees actual placards. If you're a DIYer, you could make mini ones to send out. How many people are you expecting?


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you all for the great ideas! I'm really getting excited!
Allmapa1- thanks I love your board and I really like the invitations! I may use that. 

We usually have around 40 people and I can be crafty if I put my mind to it. 
I will look up the ticket templates-thanks!


----------

